# Volusion vs.... ?



## jmorrison0722 (Mar 31, 2012)

Greetings all...

I recently got a gig to setup an online spirit wear shop for a local soccer club. I don't have the time or the need to build my own e-commerce site, so I'm thinking a service like Volusion would be a good route. I need minor customization options, extremely quick setup for a short go-live time and of course I want it to be cheap. Since it's for spirit wear for this one club, I don't expect a 'ton' of traffic, nor do I expect to offer a 'ton' of products...perhaps less than 25 to start.

What service have you used and suggest I look at? Any pros and cons you can think of? How do transactions/payment work? Do they offer a separate service for that? If you love your service, perhaps they offer a referral incentive and I can say you suggested them so you get it?

Anyway, thanks for your time and feedback.
Jeff


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Take a look at ecwid or opencart.


----------



## BigKleetDogg (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey Jeff, I would also check out CoreCommerce. They can easily support apparel/t-shirt based stores and inventory control of the shirts and all the possible color/size options. Give CoreCommerce a try and I believe you will be satisfied.


----------



## EGS (Apr 20, 2010)

I have used Volusion and was very satisfied with the experience. One thing to keep in mind with them is that you will need an SSL certificate. As I recall...they MAKE you have one. That's an additional $75.00ish.


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

Depend on your site nature, cart always depend on the CMS nature of any site. Money translation way is very easy by paypal integration.


----------



## martinjr86 (Nov 10, 2007)

I was also going to go with volusion, but after days of researching volusion, I found many complaints about them, so I decided to go with 3dcart, I am in the process of building my site


----------



## EMTPL (Apr 1, 2013)

May be Shoppify can compete in this section. But i love Volusion personally.


----------

